# Grandaughter....



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

My three year old grandaughter, Chloe, spent the night with my wife and I last night. We watched "Dora the Explorer" and Strawberry Shortcake" DVD's. Had a great time. That's what life is all about, folks.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Yep... sometimes values of life are left undiscovered.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Dora has become a major hit, i have many Dora DVD's, IMO better then Barney that we all so love lol.

Glad you guys had a great time, 3 is a great age, learn so much so fast! I also like Dora better as she speaks in spanish as well, and in this day and age, bi-lingual is almost a necessity for job


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

MalawianPro said:


> Dora has become a major hit, i have many Dora DVD's, IMO better then Barney that we all so love lol.
> 
> Glad you guys had a great time, 3 is a great age, learn so much so fast! I also like Dora better as she speaks in spanish as well, and in this day and age, bi-lingual is almost a necessity for job


at my school they have been teaching us spanish since we were in 1st grade...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I wish they had taught it when I was a wee tyke. Oh sure, I picked up a bit on Sesame Street & The Electric Company, but nowhere near as much as I would have in school.


----------



## Electric Monk (Sep 6, 2005)

ron v said:


> My three year old grandaughter, Chloe, spent the night with my wife and I last night. We watched "Dora the Explorer" and Strawberry Shortcake" DVD's. Had a great time. That's what life is all about, folks.


Sounds like the good lady in question is ready for some "Coral reef adventure" DVD


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Your lucky we didnt get taught spanish until 7th grade back in my day. But i spoke spanish before english


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2006)

back in your day? my school system didnt start teaching languages until 7th grade. hmmm.... :|
i wish i had taken a language earlier in life. it would probably make my life a lot easier right now. trying to learn French and remember everything that i learned 2 years ago is tough.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Glad to hear that you had a great time ron v! I'm not a granparent or parent yet for that matter, but I do love spending time with my nieces and nephews :-D


----------

